
Getting a .ca Domain is Bureaucratic, Baby  - jmorin007
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/02/09/getting-a-ca-domain-is-bureaucratic-baby/
======
Hexstream
I got several letters from the "Domain Registry of Canada" and the unsolicited
offers, coupled with the incredibly high price of the offers, coupled with the
wording used (that sounded like I _HAD_ to deal with them, and fast) made me
conclude that it was a clumsy scam.

I'm shocked to discover they supposedly have some kind of legitimity...

~~~
derefr
The best scams usually are--BBC television licensing comes to mind.

------
atlacatl
Getting a .ca in Canada is very easy and pain free (I buy them all the time).
This post is inaccurate, at best. There is no bureaucracy involved in the
process, unless you consider receiving an email to legitimize your
registration a bureaucratic process. In fact, it's not different from any
other registration method where you have to verify who you are, surprisingly,
via email.

And the "Domain Registry of Canada" letters are a scam; it's painfully obvious
that they are. BTW, the emails you get from the lawyers of dead generals in
Africa are also a scam.

